# CSKA - LUDOGORETS



## Football Bet Picks (Mar 30, 2017)

One of the most powerfull derbies in Parva Liga . I expect real battle on the stadium , game with many cards ,and i hope goals . So prediction is BTTS 1,62 ODD , also over 2,5 goals at 1,73 ODD.


----------

